# VETERAN'S DAY SALE - 20% OFF!



## tjohnson (Nov 10, 2013)

*VETERANS DAY SALE*
*20% OFF EVERYTHING**

*http://www.amazenproducts.com*

*Coupon Code =* *VETSDAY2013*

Sale Ends 11/12/13 at Midnight CST

*Does not Include Shipping


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 10, 2013)

I love your sales.

Thanks for supporting this site.


----------



## bamafan (Nov 10, 2013)

Tried the coupon code and get message that it's invalid.

*VETSDAY2013*


----------



## reasoning (Nov 10, 2013)

BAMAFAN said:


> Tried the coupon code and get message that it's invalid.
> 
> *VETSDAY2013*


same for me :(


----------



## mike65 (Nov 10, 2013)

me to

Coupon code "VETSDAY2013" is not valid


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 10, 2013)

Try tomorrow


----------



## venture (Nov 10, 2013)

Todd, thanks for honoring our vets!

If anybody here has not done business with Todd? 

I will vouch for him based on my personal experience!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## reasoning (Nov 10, 2013)

I would love to accept your vouch, but seeing how your a nebraska fan I just cannot look past your bad judgment ;p


----------



## venture (Nov 11, 2013)

Understood.

For myself?  We are all heartlanders, aren't we?

We win some, we lose some.

Come 11/29?  Time will tell?

I hope you will have a good time in Lincoln. 

Neb fans will be happy to share their tailgate and a cold brew!

If all else fails, I promise our fans will applaud your team as they enter and leave the field.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bamafan (Nov 11, 2013)

Still not working?


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 11, 2013)

*Sorry About That!!*

*Tested it and works fine*

*Coupon Code = VETSDAY2013*

*I'll extend the Veterans Day Sale for another day*

*Todd*


----------



## reasoning (Nov 11, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> *Sorry About That!!*
> *Tested it and works fine*
> 
> *Coupon Code = VETSDAY2013*
> ...



Thanks will be placing my order today


----------



## aeroforce100 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for your support, Todd!


----------



## earthquake5683 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the great deal.  Just ordered some apple, pecan and pitmaster.


----------



## zarqy (Nov 11, 2013)

Just ordered the AMPS.  Cant wait for it to come in the mail...


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 12, 2013)

*Since the coupon code did not work for the first day, I'm extending the VETERANS DAY SALE for another day!!!*

*20% Off Everything at*

*http://amazenproducts.com*

*COUPON CODE = VETSDAY2012*

*Offer Ends Midnight 11/12/13*


----------



## stlbassman (Nov 12, 2013)

How come I don't see these specials until after I placed my order? On the other hand, they ship so fast, I can't complain... 3rd time ordering, they're almost as fast as jimmy johns, lol


----------



## reasoning (Nov 14, 2013)

Got my order today! Blazing fast....... Thanks alot :)


----------



## zarqy (Nov 15, 2013)

It came yesterday!  Just in time for my Montreal Smoked Meat tomorrow :D


----------

